# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  Nosler lr auccubond 270

## Tirau

LR accubond 270
1 unopened box
1 box 88 count

$200

 lm

----------


## rewa

Hi, what is this ? ...ammo, projectiles ?... weight ?

----------


## dogmatix

> Hi, what is this ? ...ammo, projectiles ?... weight ?


Projectiles. 
150gn.

----------


## Mick Hunter

@Tahr. Were you looking for these?

----------


## nor-west

> @Tahr. Were you looking for these?


Pretty sure he runs the 129's fast.

----------


## Mick Hunter

Yeah just looked back and found the thread. Was Barnes 129 he wanted. I was close :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Tirau

Yeah .277 150grn

----------

